# Can you put wild rock/wood in tank?



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

I live in northeast PA, which is quite rocky. My family also has a landscaping business and a logging business, so i often find some very unique stones and pieces of wood.


is it possible to take stone or wood from the streams, ground and woods and put it in my tank? I imagine it would be easier to clean the stone compared to the wood....

any advice is appreicated, thank you


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Depends on what the stone or wood is, there are quite a few rocks and wood that can posion the water.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Rocks and wood should be boiled to clean. Rock can be different, as some can alter your ph negatively. Wood can alter it also, but usually to a much lower and safer level. All that is needed is a vinegar test for the rock. If you put vinegar on the rock and it smokes a little you shouldn't put it in your tank.


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

thank you! very useful info


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also to add on the wood.You want to find some dead limbs or roots,and debark them.Hard wood is better than soft wood.One way to prepare the wood is to boil it for about an hour or to soak it for a few weeks.A friend takes hers out and soaks it in a tub for a week,then lays it in the sun for another week to be sun bleached.The wood will most likely float for awhile,so adding slate to it will help weigh it down,or soak it until it sinks.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Scott...

You bet you can. I live in Northern Colorado and have saved a lot by aquascaping my planted tanks with rocks and driftwood I've found along the local rivers.

The stuff you find is a lot nicer, cheaper and easy to get "tank ready". There are no tannins in the local pieces to discolor your tank water either. I like to go early in the morning on weekends when it's cooler out. Great exercise too doing the walking and carrying.

However, you must be careful and obey local laws if any, concerning gathering these pieces. There are no such restrictions where I live, but there may be in your area. So, it's a must to check before you proceed.

B


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

With some river wood, I've noticed my wood rots a lot faster and when it comes out of the tank it's especially smelly and mushy and gross. Just my observations though...


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

No pines/cedar or heavily sap'd woods. No softwoods as it will rot quicker. I've not encountered a rock that has caused ANY harm to my tanks.. Discus and Angels... Some rock will raise the hardness of the water as well as the PH.. If ya grab your rock out of a stream, I'd chance it after boiling it for 20 minutes. Bill in Va.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Giz...

You want to avoid the pieces that have been in the water for some time. The ones that have begun to rot are of no use and may even contain some disease causing bacteria.

The pieces I look for have been out of the water and dry for months, if not years and still very solid. The best place to find these pieces are quite a distance from the water.

Obviously, the rocks are much easier to chose, since you don't run the risk of bacteria.

B


----------



## LauriS (Aug 19, 2011)

I was going to ask the same thing the OP did - I'm glad I use the search function!!

I live by Lake Michigan and see lots of drift wood on the beaches. How much do you have to worry about chemicals soaked into the wood? Would the 'soaking for a week; sunning for another' remove the chemicals?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Lauris.. I'd say yea.. what I would do is change the "soak" water a few times in case there was some residue within the wood... Next off I'd put it in the tank and pick up what I call some of the most inexpensive/fragile fish.. Neon tetras... If they survive, I'd then even chance Discus in that tank!.. Bill in Va.


----------

